# 5 shots in a 2 inch circle



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I realize most of you know how to aim a slingshot, but for those who are either struggling or just beginning here is what helped me. Bill Hays told me at the 2014 MWST to pick a spot on the target and focus solely on that one spot when aiming. I found using a playing card or paper the size of a playing helped me concentrate better. For me the X is easier to aim at. Hope this helps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats the same reason as to why i like using newcastle bottle caps -










. . . and i also like drinking the beer :alky:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... I advocate using day-glow sticky dots at the center of the circles for the target badges. As I said to someone else ... you are not shooting for the circle ... you are shooting for the center of the circle. Having a point of focus is excellent advice, and Bill has emphasized that any number of times.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the best I shot today, I had some two, three and four hits. Not complaining, but I have a long way to go to become more consistent. I miss a lot like the card in this picture. Like Charles said, I'm aiming for the X, so technically I'm missing. Since I shoot for the personal satisfaction, I don't worry about badges. Maybe this summer I can get MJ to video him and I shooting. I hope by me telling of my progress it will encourage others to "just have fun"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Tag ... that looks like badge worth shooting to me. Just video it and verify the distance, as per the rules. Might as well start somewhere ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'll get down to see MJ one of these days and see if he will video it. I think I can do it again(-:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I like the X in the middle of a playing card. Great idea for a target!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshot, bow...........always aim small miss small, it is truth, always try to aim to the smallest thing you can see in the center of your target.

I love to shoot to a white page random, and after the first shoot I aim always at the hole of the first shoot it is a fantastic moment when you can put 6, 7.......balls in the same hole.

Take care

Volp


----------



## 56amboy (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice group! I've watched these same videos so many times I feel like I should be paying royalties to these pros who are kind enough to share their wisdom. More practice should bring the "flyer" inside the winners circle - right? Think I'll try a smaller target to narrow my focus. Also find it interesting that you didn't mention the slingshot you used here - almost like the slingshot is not the variable.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

56amboy said:


> Nice group! I've watched these same videos so many times I feel like I should be paying royalties to these pros who are kind enough to share their wisdom. More practice should bring the "flyer" inside the winners circle - right? Think I'll try a smaller target to narrow my focus. Also find it interesting that you didn't mention the slingshot you used here - almost like the slingshot is not the variable.


it's not the slingshot it's the shooter


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

bigron said:


> 56amboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice group! I've watched these same videos so many times I feel like I should be paying royalties to these pros who are kind enough to share their wisdom. More practice should bring the "flyer" inside the winners circle - right? Think I'll try a smaller target to narrow my focus. Also find it interesting that you didn't mention the slingshot you used here - almost like the slingshot is not the variable.
> ...


it's a bad carpenter that blames his tools,it's a bad shooter that blames the slingshot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here is my opinion 56amboy on what I think makes a consistent shooter. 1. RELEASE OF THE AMMO!!!!!!!! I struggled to an extreme with my release until I found what worked for me. I set up a LARGE piece of cardboard with no target and tried every combination of holding the ammo I could think of. With no target all I focused on was grouping. After a long almost ready to give up it finally came together. 2. I then started to work on practicing aiming with a style Bill Hays calls "Lollipop aiming" you can find his videos on the Forum or on Pocket Predator website. 3. Last but not least, the slingshot with either Tubes or Bands. I shoot a small slingshot compared to most of the people I know, but I have small chubby hands. My reasoning for this is, if you clamp a slingshot in a vice just as you would hold it, then the release and aiming would big the biggest factor. Once you have your shooting form consistent, the best slingshot is one that you find the most comfortable with. I went through several before I found the size and shape I was most comfortable with. As TreeFork and countless others say "Just Have Fun" This Forum has the most talented, caring people I know of, willing to help anyone and all we have to do is ask. Keep us updated on your progress. This is the slingshot I shoot most. The white on the fork tip is to help me aim when I have a dark background.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

there's a guy out there who can hit aspirin tables throw into the air with a BOW AND ARROW. his take was "the center of a watermelon is the exact same size as the center of an aspirin tablet."


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Go for the badge man! Do you have a digital camera hat will take video? I'm sure your loving wife will film you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will have her try this weekend to video it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Tag said:


> I will have her try this weekend to video it.


Tripod?


----------



## 56amboy (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the homework assignment Tag (I used to grumble about homework not too many years ago)! I've jotted down the highlights on a note card to take to the range. That's a good idea to focus on the grouping rather than the target. Also will try practicing with one slingshot at a time instead of several. I also seem to favor the smaller frames too with my medium size hands. You are ready for the badge challenge this weekend - go ahead & chill your favorite bubbly beverage - it'seems a shoe in!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> there's a guy out there who can hit aspirin tables throw into the air with a BOW AND ARROW. his take was "the center of a watermelon is the exact same size as the center of an aspirin tablet."


your talking about Byron Ferguson he is a true bad a55 with a long bow


----------

